# Wrapping tape around cord connectors?



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jayc316 said:


> I am soliciting opinions on a policy of wrapping standard electrical tape around the rubber cord, continuing around, and around, covering the clamping portion of newly installed cord connectors. This would include everything from a standard 120V straight blade connector on a 12/3 SJOOW, to a 480V, 3 pole 4 wire twist locking connector using using buss drop cord. The environment is general manufacturing.
> 
> To be clear, this is not taping two cord connectors together. This is just using tape to cover the entry point where a cord enters a cord connector.
> 
> Disclosure: I do not find this practice beneficial in any way. It seems to only add a sticky mess when handling or servicing these connectors over time, and would not improve the general safety of a properly installed connector.



I've never done it, never been instructed to do it and I don't see any benefit to doing it. When I've come across it as you stated it is just an annoying mess to deal with.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Not necessary but I know a guy who knows a guy who has wrapped tape around the cord if the hole in the connector is too big.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Jayc316 said:


> I am soliciting opinions on a policy of wrapping standard electrical tape around the rubber cord, continuing around, and around, covering the clamping portion of newly installed cord connectors. This would include everything from a standard 120V straight blade connector on a 12/3 SJOOW, to a 480V, 3 pole 4 wire twist locking connector using using buss drop cord. The environment is general manufacturing.
> 
> To be clear, this is not taping two cord connectors together. This is just using tape to cover the entry point where a cord enters a cord connector.
> 
> Disclosure: I do not find this practice beneficial in any way. It seems to only add a sticky mess when handling or servicing these connectors over time, and would not improve the general safety of a properly installed connector.


I tend to install fittings per the manufacturers instructions. I dont believe I have seen any kind of tape called out or included in the termination kit.
In my opinion, the tape would decay and cause the cord to migrate out of the grip.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't do it myself. 

As an aside, this is why I always carry white tape with me. Black tape has that tar in it which I hate. Black tape is only for things that are absolutely permanent, colored tape for everything else. I almost threw one of my guys out the window the other day when he taped up a coil of extra Romex with black tape.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I don't do it myself.
> 
> As an aside, this is why I always carry white tape with me. Black tape has that tar in it which I hate. Black tape is only for things that are absolutely permanent, colored tape for everything else. I almost threw one of my guys out the window the other day when he taped up a coil of extra Romex with black tape.


I always use white tape because you can write on it with a felt pen. I think I use tape more for identifying things than anything else. Probably the nature of the renovation game.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I don't do it myself.
> 
> As an aside, this is why I always carry white tape with me. Black tape has that tar in it which I hate. Black tape is only for things that are absolutely permanent, colored tape for everything else. I almost threw one of my guys out the window the other day when he taped up a coil of extra Romex with black tape.


Romex is usually concealed! But I hear you, I don't like wrapping anything with black tape that will be surface mounted etc. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

This practice is almost as bad as those that tape up wire nuts.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> Romex is usually concealed! But I hear you, I don't like wrapping anything with black tape that will be surface mounted etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


 I meant extra wire that's going to be taking out to the van and sit in the sun. Then when I grab that coil to install in someone's house, my hands gets covered with black tar that is hard to get off and will make a mess if I touch anything in the customers house.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I don't do it myself.
> 
> As an aside, this is why I always carry white tape with me. Black tape has that tar in it which I hate. Black tape is only for things that are absolutely permanent, colored tape for everything else. I almost threw one of my guys out the window the other day when he taped up a coil of extra Romex with black tape.


Gotta give your boys cable ties.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> This practice is almost as bad as those that tape up wire nuts.


 Homeowners and handyman


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Gotta give your boys cable ties.


Then they use cable ties for everything. Overuse of cable ties becomes a disease.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Then they use cable ties for everything. Overuse of cable ties becomes a disease.


Yeah, I like white tape best. This way they can write the length of the coil right on it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Then they use cable ties for everything. Overuse of cable ties becomes a disease.


Rather cable ties than black tape.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

*Hack*



HackWork said:


> Yeah, I like white tape best. This way they can write the length of the coil right on it.


Hack,
The recipe for black tape is different that color tape? I thought it was all of the same.
I like to use solid wire to secure a roll of MC. Otherwise, I hate friggin solid wire.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jayc316 said:


> I am soliciting opinions on a policy of wrapping standard electrical tape around the rubber cord, continuing around, and around, covering the clamping portion of newly installed cord connectors. This would include everything from a standard 120V straight blade connector on a 12/3 SJOOW, to a 480V, 3 pole 4 wire twist locking connector using using buss drop cord. The environment is general manufacturing.
> 
> To be clear, this is not taping two cord connectors together. This is just using tape to cover the entry point where a cord enters a cord connector.
> 
> Disclosure: I do not find this practice beneficial in any way. It seems to only add a sticky mess when handling or servicing these connectors over time, and would not improve the general safety of a properly installed connector.


Yea that seems kinda hackish to me. If they think it is going to do anything to help keep water out they are kidding themselves. If they are worried about that just pony up the extra and get the Woodhead ones as they are pretty much indestructible.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Jayc316 said:


> I am soliciting opinions on a policy of wrapping *standard electrical tape* around the rubber cord, continuing around, and around, covering the clamping portion of newly installed cord connectors. This would include everything from a standard 120V straight blade connector on a 12/3 SJOOW, to a 480V, 3 pole 4 wire twist locking connector using using buss drop cord. The environment is general manufacturing.
> 
> To be clear, this is not taping two cord connectors together. This is just using tape to cover the entry point where a cord enters a cord connector.
> 
> Disclosure: I do not find this practice beneficial in any way. It seems to only add a sticky mess when handling or servicing these connectors over time, and would not improve the general safety of a properly installed connector.


Tape can be vinyl, rubber (the good stuff) or cloth (the sticky tar). In enough heat all of them can go to goo.

As to cord caps, they are available with all sorts of specifications. If the entry point of the cord is other than optimal, you are using the wrong cord cap. You need to match the OD of the cord (there are tables online for OD of SO, SJ, etc...) and the cord cap specs. The cable OD will have a narrow range or an absolute number with a tolerance. The cord cap specs will have a wider range to accommodate various different cords.

We used to do the tedious work of matching specs and it produces a real nice job. But now we mostly buy cord with molded plugs because it is so much nicer. 

I'm not sure how many you're doing or for what purpose or how long your cords are, but hopefully some of this information will help you.

I believe using the wrong cord cap on a cord and hacking it with electrical tape will get you in substantial trouble if there's an accident. Even if the accident is not related to the cord & cord cap an investigator could see it and write some hefty fines on it.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Jayc316 said:


> I am soliciting opinions on a policy of wrapping standard electrical tape around the rubber cord, continuing around, and around, covering the clamping portion of newly installed cord connectors. This would include everything from a standard 120V straight blade connector on a 12/3 SJOOW, to a 480V, 3 pole 4 wire twist locking connector using using buss drop cord. The environment is general manufacturing.
> 
> To be clear, this is not taping two cord connectors together. This is just using tape to cover the entry point where a cord enters a cord connector.
> 
> Disclosure: I do not find this practice beneficial in any way. It seems to only add a sticky mess when handling or servicing these connectors over time, and would not improve the general safety of a properly installed connector.


It's a useless practice, probably taught to apprentices, by JWs, who were taught the same thing. 

Maintenance departments should buy cord caps that fit, and install per instructions. :thumbsup:


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

99cents said:


> Then they use cable ties for everything. Overuse of cable ties becomes a disease.


Ty-raps are cheap and they keep everything organized.. I take a tyrap and use it to coil up smaller scrap pieces of cable (<20 meters) and use white tape on the tyrap tail listing the length and cable size. Makes counting and sorting a piece of cake...

Plus they don't leave the black glue, like others have said.. I've used way to many to help form larger cables in switchgear and transformers.. Then half of 'em are cut off and garbaged for meggering, hipotting, other testing and final bolt up.

And if you really have a few spares, tyrap 4 on another guy's vehicle's drive shaft, leaving the tails a little longer.. See how far they drive before the "ticking" drives them to think the transmission is gonna drop... lol... 

There usually happens to be a bundle or two in the holiday trailer too just in case...


----------

